# bradford pear



## steve bellinger (Nov 26, 2015)

This might be a simple ? for a lot of you. But i've never turned any of this till today. Got a couple large butt pieces from down the road a bit. Never really had any real desire to get it as it just seems bland to me. Well any way just wanting to know how stable this stuff is, and does it warp a bunch, or any thing else i should watch out for? I did like the way it through then long shavings all over the shop. It reminded me of very wet soft maple, turned great. Figured this being rather bland i could make some platters and do my art work on these, with out ether one competing with the other.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2015)

What was your question Steve? I got as far as "a couple large butt pieces" but, as a Greek, I couldn't concentrate any longer  Tony

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2015)

Steve, send me a few pieces and I'll let you know in about 6 months how stable they are. 

Have not had the chance to turn any bradford pear yet, but I do love the wood. We have a nested trio of bowls from Keller in Curly Bradford Pear that are awesome. Even though I haven't worked with any of it yet, it's a favorite wood of mine - it's got a great look and color to it, IMO. I do have one dry bowl blank that I'm looking forward to turning soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 26, 2015)

I turned some from a tree in my back yard and really like it.i havent had any issues with it. it was actually my first bowl and turned out quite well. Has great color turns well and takes a good finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 26, 2015)

I turn quite a bit of it. Can't find anymore pictures right now but it does hold a lot of water. I have some that have been drying a year since they were rough turned. Seems kinda hit and miss. A couple have cracked bad and a couple have held together good. All anchor sealed and brought into house to dry. Here is a little candle holder I finished a couple days ago. Was suppose to be a bowl but had to work around some bad cracks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD (Nov 27, 2015)

It moves and cracks like a lot of fruit wood, but I've had pretty good luck drying it slowly. It moves more than cherry but not as bad as persimmon.

I generally anchorseal the roughouts and put them in a cardboard box for a few months before setting them on a rack to finish drying.

It's one of my favorites to turn wet or dry, and it's great for pyro work and detail. I'd be surprised if you don't find some curl in pieces from the base of larger trees... Most of it around here has some figure when the trees get large.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 27, 2015)

I turned a small bowl from a crotch section about 7", as others said it turns beautifully! I put mine in a bag with shavings and it dried in about 2months.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bamafatboy (Nov 27, 2015)

I like it alot, turns great and finishes well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

